# The Hocking



## kmjschulz (Apr 7, 2008)

Has anybody fished the Hocking since this front came in? I fished it last weekend and they were slamming a black buzzbait, was just wondering how this front affected their feeding mood.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

No need for intricate details, but, I was wondering where on the Hocking you were throwin that thing? Before this front moved in the fishing has been so-so...nothing really spectacular, a few smaller suageye and white bass but nothing worth boasting about.


----------



## kmjschulz (Apr 7, 2008)

I waded north of the plains, real close to where the highway crosses the river there by cochrans. Thats been a good spot for me all year. You just have to look for the deeper water, well atleast thats where they were last weekend. I'm floating down again sunday morning from just south of nelsonville to that spot, hoping the buzzbait bite isn't gone, although they were also liking black rooster tails too. Also i should probably add that a few kayaks passed by me last sunday throwing white spinnerbaits and a guy caught a pretty nice smallie ( I'd say around 17 inches ) about 30 yards in front of me. Ok this was alot longer than i had originally planned, sorry.


----------



## kmjschulz (Apr 7, 2008)

I ended up with 9 in all, with the biggest being 13.5 inches, not my greatest day of the year i must admit. Most of them were caught on a bandit crankbait, with one caught on a jig and another on a black buzzbait. That stretch of the river is pretty, and always worth it even if i don't have my best fishing day.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

went out yesterday...gotta love that rain, it's like magic. 5 smallies and largemouth under the stimson bridge. 3/8 oz white rooster tail and yozuri jerk bait....all 1-3 lb fish...i got a few pics from my phone i'll try to post on here if i can figure out how to do it.


----------



## kmjschulz (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds good, I've tried around that bridge without much luck, its good to know somebody else is doing some good down there.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

try this technique if they're not hittin the spinning baits (roostertails, buzzbaits, etc) i've been throwing a texas style rig lately, weedless, 4-6'' power bait worms and soft craws, they have been working very well. a few days ago a buddy and i went out throwing that and i hooked up on a 2 smallies and a rock bass and he caught a large mouth as well as smallie...today should be a hot bite with the rain and cold front moving in.


----------



## -mike- (Sep 26, 2008)

deadsticking weighted texas rigged tubes is a killer 20 miles upriver of you guys. Nose hooked senkos in flo yellow/white belly is a good one as well. 4 and 5 inchers, although not "tradionally" small enough for smallmouth work great.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

caught a nice bunch of these tasty treats today...God, thanks for the rain!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice catch , what were they hittin on?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

hitting on shallow running jerk baits and 1/16 oz lead heads with grub tails...preferably green and white we're workin the best for me, they're really starting to light up, smallies and the saugs...


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

everybody whom fishes this river should take advantage of the rain we had last night....i know i am


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Where at do u fish da river?what have u been catchin latley?thanx for info.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

went out and caught a LM bass, the smallies were chasin the groups of minnows. i couldnt get them to hit my baits though. i've been fishin under the stimson bridge in athens and around white's mill but that place just makes me irritable (trash, snags) i've been throwin white rooster tails, texas rigged worms and at whites mill the white bass have been feastin on silver/blue spoons.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Finally. Never give up working a hole when you know it contains decent fish. I have been up to white's mill a handful of times catching almost nothing, a crappie and teeny smallie, but finally today my hard work and determination payed off, 5 pound saugeye on white 1/8oz leadhead with a 4 inch berkley powerbait soft plastic..[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------

